# will cherry barbs eat ghost shrimp?



## suebe333 (Feb 17, 2009)

Prolly not , my flame tetras dont  I also have some in with my gouramis and puffer ,, they are thriving


----------



## wondabread (Apr 23, 2009)

I am pretty sure they wouldn't. I have kept both, and currently keep ghost shrimp. My biggest females are as big as or a bit bigger than a full grown cherry barb.


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

I don't think Cherry Barbs would be big enough to eat Ghosts. Baby Ghosts maybe, but not the adults


----------



## GaFishman1181 (Apr 16, 2009)

one of my shrimp looks like he/she has a little something extra inside. another organ or some eggs or something. is this a pregnant female?


----------



## crimsonbull57 (Jan 7, 2009)

yeah she's prolly pregnant, what color do the eggs look like? if they are green or cream then yeah she is.


----------



## GaFishman1181 (Apr 16, 2009)

i havent been able to find that particular one since i put them in. I just remember looking at them through the bag and one had two circular things in her and the others did not.

i guess i need to cover my filter with something so the babies will not get sucked in. 

how long does it normally take for a shrimp to have babies and how many on average?


----------



## GaFishman1181 (Apr 16, 2009)

new question.. 

will ghost shrimp eat dead ghost shrimp? 

i noticed my gourami has been attacking the smaller shrimp i have. He isnt killing them but hurting them so bad they die eventually. should i leave him in my tank so the big ghost shrimp will have something to eat, or do i need to take out the body?


----------



## vtkid (Jan 5, 2009)

how much are you feeding your fish? maybe they are still hungry and they are just trying to get food.


----------



## wondabread (Apr 23, 2009)

They will probably scavenge the dead bodies, but I would still take it out. Decomp of dead animals in the tank is worse than the positives of letting your living residents have a free meal.


----------



## GaFishman1181 (Apr 16, 2009)

all i have in my tank is 1 dwarf blue gourami and 1 bristelnose cat. and then i had 12 ghost shrimp. I feed the gourami twice a day with his food. and then at night i drop 3-4 small algea crisp in for the bristlenose and the shrimp.


----------



## cdirus (Jan 31, 2009)

Here is a picture of a berried (carrying eggs) ghost shrimp - she's the larger one on the rock. The other female is also berried. I have found for my female ghost it takes about 2 1/2 -3 weeks for her to carry a brood from first berrying to hatching.

Cdirus


----------

